# Photo help of F-105D flown by 1st Lt. Karl Richter in Vietnam



## youngtiger1 (May 10, 2014)

Hello Gang,

I'm getting ready to start a 1/32 F-105D that I like to build in the markings of 1st Lt. Karl Richter. From what I have gathered, he flew 59-1766 while reaching his 100th mission mark and his Mig-17 kit. Also, on that fateful day Karl was flying 62-4334. I have yet to find a decent shot. So, i though I broaden my search and ask others for some help. Any help will be greatly appreciated 

Mike


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2014)

I've got several books about the F-105 and the Vietnam air war. Unfortunately, I don't get home until Wednesday, but if nothing pops up until then, I'll start looking.

Geo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2014)

I don't know if later versions of "And Kill Migs" by Lou Drendel has any pics, I know Ricter is mentioned several times - I found this on google.


----------



## youngtiger1 (May 11, 2014)

Guys, thanks for the input. I don't have hardly any books on Thud. At least, not a one that include much about Vietnam era. So, Geo any help is a good deal for me. The group build I join will go to the end of year, so I can wait til Wed  

FlyboyJ, thanks for the info on the book. I will try to see if I can find a copy of And Kill Migs.


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2014)

And Kill MIGs is one of the books I have so I'll check that one first.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2014)

Nothing in And Kill Migs.

Geo


----------



## Donivanp (May 14, 2014)

There are a couple drawings, but out of some ten books on the F-105 I have, I don't recall a photo oh his bird. If you watch "Yhere is a way" USAF Vido on the 105, I think you may see it. I know Lt.Ed Rasmuis taxi in and Ricter if covered in the film. He was just beginning his second tour I believe . You can get it on youtube youtube "there is a way" f-105 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKJ_tkYu4Uo_


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2014)

F-105D-31-RE 62-4334 "Bat Bird"


----------



## Donivanp (May 15, 2014)

From Thud Roll Call


----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2014)

Geo


----------



## youngtiger1 (May 17, 2014)

Donivanp and Geo, that's some good work the info guys. I sure do appreciate it. Don, I saw that clip recently and it is awesome. It does have Lt. Richter's footage, but not around his jet, however, it still very cool clip. I wish there was more 

Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2014)

I asked on a couple of face book groups, this was all I've found so far.


----------

